# Ressourcen (CUSTOM) aus einer  Ressourcen-dll auslesen



## DjTommy79 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin Neu hier, und ich hoffe dass ich meine Frage richtig ins Forum gestellt habe.
Ich möchte fragen, wie man Benutzerdefinierte Ressourcen aus einer DLL auslesen kann.
Denn ich habe mir eine Ressourcen- DLL erstellt, mit Wav's, Gif's, Icons und Strings.
Nun weiß ich leider nicht wie ich es aus einer Ressourcen- DLL auslesen kann.
Ich weiß nur, wie man mit eingebunden  Ressourcen auslesen kann.
Ich habe in vielen Internet Seiten gesucht auch die bekanntesten Seiten.
Aber nirgends steht die Lösung.

Ich wäre sehr froh wenn ihr mir  bei diesem Problem helfen könnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen DjTommy79


----------



## Jacka (24. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Willkommen im Forum!  

Hilft dir das vielleicht weiter:
Ressourcen-Dateien verwenden

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## DjTommy79 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jacka!

Danke erstmal für deine antwort.
Nun dieser tipp zeigt nur wie man Ressourcen aus "Verbundene Dokumente" auslesen kann. 
Ich meine damit, wenn man z.B. eine EXE Datei erstellt wird die Ressourcen mit eingebunden.

Und das kann ich schon. Was ich aber brauche, ist wie man Ressourcen aus einer DLL auslesen kann,

Es sollte ungefähr so sein z.B. " LoadResData(C:\EigeneRessourcen.dll, 101,"CUSTOM")"

Damit ich z.B. Gif's, Wav's etc. aus der EigeneRessourcen.dll gelesen wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
DjTommy79


----------



## cloth86 (16. November 2007)

hy,
habe eine Lösung für dein Problem

http://www.kellyethridge.com/vbcorlib/

Dort findest du eine riesen Bibliothek wo .NET Klassen gekapselt wurden für VB6 habe damit meine DLLs auch auslesen können hier ein Beispiel:


```
Dim m_RES_RessourcenReader As ResourceReader
    Set m_RES_RessourcenReader = NewResourceReader(sFileName)

    Dim en As DictionaryEntry
    Dim res As ResourceKey
    
    For Each en In m_RES_RessourcenReader
        Set res = en.Key
        MsgBox en.Value
        If res.LanguageID = CONST_DEUTSCH Then
            With m_oRES_German
                .AddNew
                .Fields(0).Value = res.ResourceName
                .Fields(1).Value = en.Value
                .Update
             End With
        ElseIf res.LanguageID = CONST_ENGLISCH_US Then
            With m_oRES_EnglischUS
                .AddNew
                .Fields(0).Value = res.ResourceName
                .Fields(1).Value = en.Value
                .Update
             End With
        End If
        
        If res.LanguageID = CONST_ENGLISCH_GB Then
            With m_oRES_EnglischGB
                .AddNew
                .Fields(0).Value = res.ResourceName
                .Fields(1).Value = en.Value
                .Update
            End With
        End If
    Next en
```

Ich habe ein Problem externe *.RES Datein einzulesen und gegebenfalls änderungen vorzunehmen (also zurück zuschreiben) der ResourcenWriter tut dies zwar aber man kann nur Ressourcen Adden aber keine Ressourcen prüfen ob vorhanden, bitte nicht verwechseln mit Verbundene Dokumente!!

Hat dies schon jemand gemacht?

Gruß
Christian


----------

